# Side view mirrors for your Chevy Cruze



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

If mirrors are your market segment I believe there would be some demand for replacement side mirror mirrors (the shiny part) with blind spot mirrors integrated, similar to the modern Ford lineup.


----------



## Gonzo74 (Mar 1, 2014)

Could you hold my hand while I drive my cruze as well. Nanny state , ridiculous, shite. This is the best ad you could come up with? Fear. Yes be afraid fellow Americans.


----------

